# Best "girly" bow



## PJSIBLEY (Aug 27, 2012)

looking for a "girly" bow... right now im leanin towards the pse stiletto but im open to options..... can anyone suggest a reasonably priced womens bow that packs the power!


----------



## Bear2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bear Homewrecker , neat name for a bow!


----------



## B4Qualified (Aug 29, 2012)

I bought my wife the Mathews Jewel. No I'm not a Mathews only guy but this one is the top of the line. you will pay for though. I think close to 1000.00 if that is out of your range then the Razor Edge is worth a look. You can find it very cheap and has a wide range of DL and DW.








I tried to attach a Picture of her with her Jewel and a Little Ram she got two months ago. whatever you do just make sure the bow fits you and how you shoot. most bows these days will get the job done. Good Luck!!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Bowtech Heartbreaker
best bow for the buck. (pun intended)


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

darton 3800ds in muddygirl camo, just ordered one for my GF, she LOVES how it looks and cant wait to shoot it.


----------



## captnemo (Nov 13, 2011)

threetoe said:


> Bowtech Heartbreaker
> best bow for the buck. (pun intended)


this bow looks sweet, thats what I'm getting for my wife, the black ops one is slick looking and real nice performance with a light bow


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a Quest by G5 Torch in Pink Realtree on its way to me! 292 FPS and goes from 30-45 lbs.. perfect girly bow, that packs a punch! Not to mention its relatively cheap for a RTH bow, I think I paid $500 CAD for it!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Can I ask why a "girly" bow? You can acessorize any bow to make it "girly " what will you be using the bow for?


----------



## dkrez (Feb 9, 2012)

I have the Mathews Jewel in camo and accessorized it with pink. I also have the PSE Supra in black and have it accessorized in pink and green. Love them both!


----------



## inkjetpilot (May 1, 2011)

I bought my wife a mission craze, she loves it!


----------



## Lakeside Archer (Feb 19, 2011)

get a hoyt carbon matrix and paint it pink. thatd be sick


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

You can have any bow dipped to make it look "Girly"


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

Im buying my wife the Quest Torch pretty soon. I saw one today and knew that was probably going to be the bow id'e buy for her.


----------



## FredandKaren (Aug 12, 2012)

I just got a Bowtech Heartbreaker and love it!! Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

Razzberry Heartbreaker...thats about as girly as it gets, but it looks better with an HHA slider, QAD rest and stabilizer on it and a custom Ontarget pink and black sling. 2nd choice is the Torch from G5 in pink camo.


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

say someone ppost a pse chaos one with pink skull works camo. i am leaning in to that for the wife becasue ater aa lot of math and feel. bang for your buck was hard to beat also she owned one before and man was it fast for a 300 dollar bow and supper light so putting all your add ons wont killer her in weight


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

My wife shoots a Heartbreaker and it seems to be a heck of a bow!


----------



## jennifer25 (Mar 28, 2011)

I wanted girlie also, and the pretties I have seen so far is Mathews Jewel. I love it in the black and pink! The Jewel writing it pretty, and it also has a little jewel on the pink in light pink.


----------



## Badgerfan54220 (Dec 1, 2011)

My wife shoots a Strother "Hope". 3.5 lbs, "girlie", but speedy! I seriously would consider one for myself. I can drive tacks with her bow at 30 yards. Best Women's bow on the market IMO.....


----------



## pumpkin19 (Sep 5, 2012)

We bought a Mission Craze great bow for the price great weight adjustment from 15-70# we picked it up as a package came with a trigger release, 6 arrows, arrow rest, wrist strap and 5 pin sights we picked a arrow tube over a quiver but all this for under $500.00


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Every bow can be girly as stated, my wife just got a elite answer all black and pink and black strings and pink stab. its very cool looking and she also had a bowtech 350 that was girly also she made it girly and her bow.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I think you should set "girlie" aside and find a bow that fits you. As it has been stated you can "girlie" up any bow - but you can't make it fit or feel right - the fit and feel need to come first. I shoot a Mathews Heli-m. Not a girlie bow; but fits this girl and shoots great.


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

pumpkin19 said:


> View attachment 1467796
> We bought a Mission Craze great bow for the price great weight adjustment from 15-70# we picked it up as a package came with a trigger release, 6 arrows, arrow rest, wrist strap and 5 pin sights we picked a arrow tube over a quiver but all this for under $500.00


great setup even for seasoned hunters plus the proceeds go to a great cause


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

jonell said:


> I think you should set "girlie" aside and find a bow that fits you. As it has been stated you can "girlie" up any bow - but you can't make it fit or feel right - the fit and feel need to come first. I shoot a Mathews Heli-m. Not a girlie bow; but fits this girl and shoots great.


I agree, Find the bow that fits you and worry about making it pretty later.
That HeliM is not a girlie bow but I bet it makes some guys jaw drop when they see how well you shoot it!!
Same with my Insanity, nothing girlie about it , But it sure shoots great.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

XForce Girl said:


> I agree, Find the bow that fits you and worry about making it pretty later.
> That HeliM is not a girlie bow but I bet it makes some guys jaw drop when they see how well you shoot it!!
> Same with my Insanity, nothing girlie about it , But it sure shoots great.


Agreed! Only Girly thing on my carbon element is the wrist sling. That has a bit of pink in it but after season is done I will be swapping out my strings for some hot pink and neon orange ones. Girl it up a little


----------



## mishaelaconley (Sep 10, 2012)

i just bought a diamond razor edge. it is pretty nice. shoots real well.. nothing girly about it but its very adjustable.


----------

